# American Rodsmiths



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

HAS ANYONE EVER USED ANY OF THESE PRODUCTS? THEY ADVERTISE A 12 FT 6-12OZ @ 48.00
OCEANMASTER AME POLE 119.00
I HAVE ASKED AND  PEOPLE HAVE SAID THAT ITS THE SAME POLE AND THAT U CANT BEAT THE SAME RESULTS FOR THE LESSER PRICE. ANY INPUT?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

where can you get them...i would like to see one...


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Good thread allready started.Try http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23588


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

and i still don't know where to find one...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Rattler that's the point. The pipe dream. 90 bucks and some patence and you can have a OM. If American Rodsmiths web site does not have them,and I looked, then it is a watch out rod.


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

Rattler you can find them at a store called Academy. The problem is that htere are not many if any academys up yalls way and they do not do internet orders.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*thanks*



Neverenough said:


> Rattler you can find them at a store called Academy. The problem is that htere are not many if any academys up yalls way and they do not do internet orders.


thanks for helping lawrence and i out


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*call this #*



Digger said:


> Rattler that's the point. The pipe dream. 90 bucks and some patence and you can have a OM. If American Rodsmiths web site does not have them,and I looked, then it is a watch out rod.


1 713 466-7849 ask for jake . i called and left msg saturday and he called back today. you are right surf rods are not online. however if you call they will put you in the right direction which is academy( only have stores there). wont hurt to call thats free as u said 96 bucks u can have 2   as opposed to one. hope this helps


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

MANDINGO said:


> thanks for helping lawrence and i out


Its not a problem. I should have some in 2 weeks. All the academys in my area are sold out and are ordering more.


----------

